# Tater Tot Got His Life Jacket...



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

We had been looking for a life jacket for little Tatumn so we can take both fluffies when we go kayaking. We finally found one that fits him perfectly. We took him down to the pool on Sunday to test it out. Even though he hates getting bathed, we were both *so sure* Tater Tot was going to be a big fan of the water ... a champion swimmer like Snowy. BOY HOWDY, were we ever wrong!

Oh boy, we're going to the pool! :Happy_Dance: 
[attachment=38144SC03549_550.JPG]

MMWAH!
[attachment=38145SC03552...nd_w_400.JPG]

Oh dear Lord ... what's happening?! What happened to the fun pool cover?!
[attachment=38146SC03553_350.JPG]

I'm thinking this look pretty much sums it up:
[attachment=38147SC03554.JPG]

Tater in the water in his widdle life jacket
[attachment=38138SC03558_350.JPG] 

Now THAT was upsetting! :yucky: 
[attachment=38140SC03563_b_and_w.JPG]

So ... can we go again?  
[attachment=38141SC03572...nd_w_500.JPG]

They work as a team. Tchelsi flashes her irresistable smile, allowing Tatumn to grab the coveted "chew toy" while no one's the wiser!
[attachment=38143SC03542...nd_w_500.JPG]

[attachment=38148SC03588_300.JPG]

[attachment=38149SC03641_300.JPG]

Thanks for looking. More piccies comin' right up ...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Perpetual Play Pose:
[attachment=38163SC03541_350.JPG] 

Num Num Num ...
[attachment=38155SC03548.JPG]

Tchelsi: definitely NOT a real big fan of the pool, either.
[attachment=38153SC03576...nd_w_400.JPG]

[attachment=38152SC03584...nd_w_275.JPG]

Tatumn air-drying after his first ever swim:
[attachment=38154SC03601_350.JPG]

Tchelsi all dry:
[attachment=38151SC03341...nd_w_350.JPG]

Tchelsi with demon eyes:
[attachment=38156SC03502_b_and_w.JPG]

Mama Cherie with the apples of her eye:
[attachment=38157SC03359_alt.JPG]

[attachment=38158SC03361_350.JPG]

Preparing for some marathon cuddling!
[attachment=38159SC03360_450.JPG]

This seems like a good spot:
[attachment=38161SC03363_400.JPG]

*FLOP*
[attachment=38160SC03362_400.JPG]

Nitey-nite sweet Tchelsi Ann. :wub: 
[attachment=38162SC03366.JPG]

Thanks again for looking everybody! Sorry for the M.P.O. (mega photo overload)!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Great, fun pictures

I always love these water pictures

I enjoyed seeing Tater splashing the water in that 5th picture

What made Snowy jump into the water is seeing a toy in there. If Tater was a ball/toy lover, maybe putting one in there will interest him to the water? Crystal started jumping because of Snowy being in there - LOL if the toy didn;t work for Tater maybe I should send you Snowy 

Thanks for sharing these wonderful pictures. The one of you kissing your lil boy is my fave

and pretty Tchelsi always has a cute smile on her face 

Kat


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hahah he looks like a handbag in the pic where he is being held by the "handle" .. I love his life jacket - but somehow I don't think he quite enjoyed the water "test drive" ..

It's ok Tater's - Max is terrified of our pool too !!! but I think he'd come to the rescue of that long legged Tchelsi girl.. :smheat:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW - the T's are BEAUTIFUL as ever :heart: . My pack are not overly fond of the pool either . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: so cute! Your pictures make me smile arty: 
That suit is adorable . your babies are adorable! :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Your babies are too adorable!!! Cute pictures.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: :ThankYou: for posting those, THEY ARE FANTASTIC! Both of the the babies are so well captured and captioned by you EVERY time!! Those pics were big fun to see...


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

:smrofl: LOL!! *picks herself up after tumbling off her chair in laughter* 

What a great pics! Especially the "handbag impression" is genius! :heart:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

AS USUAL YOUR PICS ARE ONE OF FAVORITES TOO LOOK AT .


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Awwww....he looks so sad....like he's saying, "Mommy, have I been bad?"

Your babies are top on my list to kidnap, you know.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I love that photo of Cherie and the tots! Toooooooooooo cute!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I love looking at pictures of your babies, they're always so cute.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I love those pictures! Heidi, you take the best pictures! I have the same lifejacket for Nissa (only in pink polka dot of course) and we're going to be trying it out soon at the lake (not today however as it's +47 flippin' degrees out!!). I just love when you share pictures of Cheri and the fluffs! Thank you!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Your babies take some of the best pics! I always enjoy seeing them. I think my favorite is the the "Mama Cherie pic" :tender: :wub2:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

How adorable! :hugging: I luv the pics!! :drinkup: Wish i was relaxin at the pool with you guys.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Your babies are so cute and I love their puppy cuts! Really great pictures. 
My girls don't care much for our pool but I'd love for them to swim with us. Tess likes to watch at a distance and Zoey can't get enough distance between her and the pool as soon as someone gets in. A friend has her Maltese here (they're staying here waiting on their house to be ready) and we took him for a swim. Jinx isn't real sure if he likes it or not.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pictures Heidi..............we can never see too many T/T photos.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

those were fun!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What great pictures....as usual! Makes me want to go swimming too!! :biggrin: 

I'm on the lookout for a new life jacket for Miss Abbey - the two that I have fit Arch but are just too big for the "yappie" girl. She needs more of a fashion statement anyway!

Thanks for the smile! Keep 'em coming :aktion033:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Pictures of the T's are sooo irresistible. Tatumn may not be a champion swimmer yet, but that little guy will suprise everyone one day.

I just want to squeeze those two (not too hard, of course . . .)


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They are both darling :wub: You always take great pics!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Adorable pics. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: And I must agree that some of Tater Tot's expressions just sum it all up. :HistericalSmiley: 

But my very favorite is the last pic of Tchlesi Ann where she is going nighty night. She's still my favor girl!!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, what adorable pictures!!! I loved them all!! The T's are sooooo cute!!! :wub2: :wub:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I love seeing pics of the 2 T's!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Tater's face in the pool is just classic! They are both sooooo adorable!!! :tender: :tender: Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Loved your photos! Kayaking huh? Most days I'm lucky I make it to the mailbox and back... :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I keep going back to these darling pictures of the T's. Can't help myself! :tender:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: What fantastic pics of the T's :heart: . They're both just soooooo adorable. Tater Tot is looking more & more like a miniature Tchelsi with those twin haircuts. I call them the 'fantastic 2some".


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

**SIGH** I just love any and all (and more) pictures of the sweetest little T's!! Looks like they had fun - maybe... :hiding: :hiding:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

How adorable!  Fabulous pictures! :chili: :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

You share the best photos! Both of your Ts are so adorable. As always, looking at your photos and reading the captions put a smile on my face. Thanks for sharing! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

all the pictures are soooooooooooo cute. :wub2: :wub: looks like a lot of fun


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

HEIDI never be sorry for sharing your babies with us... every photo is loved dearly here.

So I see by the look on Tatar's face, he enjoyed the pool as much as Mr Wookie. :behindsofa: Wookie says, "I would rather stay INSIDE, please."

GREAT photos!
Melanie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I always love seeings pic of the T's 

They both are just as cute as can be. :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Those were some cute pics of your furbabies!! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I love the pictures of your kids but it got me thinking (that's very dangerous  ) that we have seen Mommy Cherie but that I recall never seen Mommy Heidi........so.......when are you going to turn over the camara and show us some pics with you and the T's??????


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are both adorable. I love that life jacket, that and a pink one the same are the ones I want for Mill and Murph, I was thinking if they had them on they would feel safer and like the water...so we will see.

Dont be at all sorry for the overload, you can never post enough photos of your sweet babies.


----------

